# Audio processing or lack there of, is there really such a thing



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Audio processing/EQ or lack there of, is there really such a thing*

So, been seeing a number of posts from members who think that audio processing and the result of adding EQ or other processors to the chain takes away from the sound. My personal opinion is that as soon as the instruments and vocals are recorded by a mic or other pickup device it is no longer "pure" so people who call themselves "Purists" are really fooling themselves into thinking that listening to High end speakers, pre/pro's or receivers and amps are still not truly hearing the "Pure" signal.
Room acoustics, listening position and room dimensions all affect the sound coming out of the speakers so no matter how precise they are you cant truly hear what is "pure" untouched sound.

Maybe this is a poor way to word this but thats how I feel

Thoughts?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My thoughts are very few of us have optimum listening environments and therefore EQ'ing is a must. Also the "high end" gear the "purists" suggest is probably not affordable to the common working stiffs that most of us are. I personally think you buy the best gear you can afford and make the best of it.


----------

